# daisy mod



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

newest daisy mod,used an b-52 instead of the f-16 so got shorter fork height and shorter handle/grip area.removed wrist brace cut handles in half and reversed them,tubes are from simple shot and I believe they are the large??? got too much black out of there bags, haven't shot it yet everything still *drying up* should be Awesome tho.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Now that is a fun modded frame. 
I gotta try that and get some those SS 1632 tubes. My dad wants some too.

Please let us know how it shoots.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice and compact !


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I have a modded f16. Tossed the handles completely. Remade them from 1/8 steel plates. Covered it with a high strength radiator hose, filled the whole thing with silicone sealant and wrapped it in some string I had. Left the forks and tied flatbands onto them.









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Abenso said:


> I have a modded f16. Tossed the handles completely. Remade them from 1/8 steel plates. Covered it with a high strength radiator hose, filled the whole thing with silicone sealant and wrapped it in some string I had. Left the forks and tied flatbands onto them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't done lol

Totally meant b52. Your mod looks great! I love the idea of chopping the handle. I made mine in my hammer grip phase. Lol

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That one is totally cool. Must have been some work gettn those tubes over the forks, huh? It looks very comfortable and compact. Neetest one I've seen!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Abenso said:


> I have a modded f16. Tossed the handles completely. Remade them from 1/8 steel plates. Covered it with a high strength radiator hose, filled the whole thing with silicone sealant and wrapped it in some string I had. Left the forks and tied flatbands onto them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Ibojoe said:


> That one is totally cool. Must have been some work gettn those tubes over the forks, huh? It looks very comfortable and compact. Neetest one I've seen!


the tubes went pretty easy,again I am not sure which ones the are simple shot *medium or larges* they def not the 1842 or 2040's slightly larger diameter


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

skarrd said:


> Abenso said:
> 
> 
> > I have a modded f16. Tossed the handles completely. Remade them from 1/8 steel plates. Covered it with a high strength radiator hose, filled the whole thing with silicone sealant and wrapped it in some string I had. Left the forks and tied flatbands onto them.
> ...


saw your second post I like the idea of flatbands ,I have them on my other b-52 mod,figured I would find out how tubes work on these just not the daisy tubes


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

changed out the [large?] black tubes to the mediun yellow? tubes ,the blacks kept breaking once at the fork and once at the pouch,so i switched,also went from 9 n1/2 inch *hang* [distance between fork tip and pouch tie] to 10 n1/2 inch *hang* shoots well fairly accurately with 3/8's and 1/2 in. marbles,1/4 in just goes everywhere,lol.next step shorten these tubes to 9.5 *hang* then maybe on to some flats.Dang! this is fun.


----------

